# Who's from the uk ?



## o2hustla (Jul 22, 2007)

hi everyone, if you are from the uk please add your name here. its just to see how many of us growers are in the uk.

many thanx


----------



## u.n.k (Jul 22, 2007)

yh man im a londoner


----------



## o2hustla (Jul 23, 2007)

hi u.n.k, nice to meet you. im a scotsman living in cheshire.


----------



## skyb (Jul 23, 2007)

portsmouth


----------



## Arrid (Jul 23, 2007)

I live in kent. I'm About 23 miles from France


----------



## Skunky_Monkey (Jul 23, 2007)

IM in sheffield, south yorkshire.


----------



## jimbo_jim (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm a londoner living in Cardiff


----------



## bush basher (Jul 23, 2007)

derby born and bread


----------



## o2hustla (Jul 27, 2007)

hey guy's, nice to see you all from the uk. im sure there is more on here so come on introduce yourselfs. 
have fun


----------



## jonw (Jul 27, 2007)

sapnin im a high scouser from LIVERPOOL 

jon


----------



## o2hustla (Dec 7, 2007)

i was just looking back over a few old threads lol & i think us brits are well out numbered.

hustla


----------



## bush basher (Dec 7, 2007)

ya got that right pal. ha ha ha


----------



## butterflykisses (Dec 7, 2007)

ya thats a funny
just doing it to do it


----------



## nongreenthumb (Dec 7, 2007)

I'll add on to this list. I was born in the uk.


----------



## pencap (Dec 7, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> I'll add on to this list. I was born in the uk.


 
Yea...but ya dont LIVE there.....
Sorry, but if were gonna trace our heritege....I'll go back to 1296, Sir William de Abercrombie....St. Andrews Scotland!!.........yea, that's where I"M from...
Go Clan Abercrombie, Clan Campbell, and Clan Wallace!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## o2hustla (Dec 7, 2007)

hi pencap pmsl at the pics. from a fellow scot good to meet you lol.
nongreenthumb what country you living in now mate ?

hustla


----------



## Purple Haze (Dec 9, 2007)

MAIDENHEAD BOYS AND STONER COMMUNE! from maidenhead south west england man


----------



## time to jam (Dec 9, 2007)

yeah man i live in maidenhead too, im also friends with purple haze irl too

bless


----------



## Skunk on Toast (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm Also in Kent. just outside Canterbury.

grow uk whahoooo


----------



## dazz (Dec 10, 2007)

penzance cornwall


----------



## jamo (Feb 6, 2008)

yeah, i'm Irish, livin in Cardiff


----------

